# Part of HOLLYWOOD is moving to DUBAI!



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

wohoo! Im so happy. I could see it coming sooner or later ^^.

Dubai can really deliver special movies from a region where it doesnt come many films internationally. Another cultural aspect. We have Hong Kong, Japanese movies, American and Indian (bollywood). Now im very happy to see Dubai movies. Maybe the city will be recognised as a good movie shooting city, almost like Hong Kong.
Well, of course not in the coming years but in the future .


----------



## BigDreamer (Jun 27, 2005)

^ yup yup, but i wont expect any movies for a while .. hopefully dubai will arleady be big on the world map by then...


----------



## Dubai-King (Apr 17, 2005)

So what will they call it?

DubaiWood?

Dubiwood?

Dubai Hollywood City?


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ dobood


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ Dollywood


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ they should relocate tiffanytowers to dollywood


----------



## Bu_Bastak (Nov 12, 2005)

Dollywood, im all for that


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

Dolly = clone = bad idea


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Palmvillage. Or just, celebrity palms. 

About the company, and possible moviesmaking complex/community in dubai. Movie city of perfection... or not :S.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Forget Dollywood, or PalmVillage. It will probably end up being Dubai Animation City, or something equally dull.


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

Thats because Part of Bollywood is moving to Bahrain... The plans are huge, but i do not find them really unique; too indian for my taste...


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

lol


----------

